# new 3d range in oklahoma



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

25 target range in boynton , open sat-sun 8am till dark. range is 2 miles west of town and 1.5 miles north , for more info call [email protected] 918-441-6672.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Still need to take pictures and promote it here.

More OKlahoma archers here than facebook. JUst saying if you want folks to come post pictures.
DB


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

i will this weekend if i can find someone that knows how , there are a few on face book ; im jest not that smart on this comp.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

I will take some Saturday. Gonna shoot then shoot some with camera... See ya'll soon.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks. the trail is dry and im going to run a roller over it to pack the shale tomorrow.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

going to put some deer on the smoker in the morning, so come on down and shoot the range and eat some deer.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Where is Boynton?


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

South west of Muskogee.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait for deer... I will be there. Lol...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

May be coming back from Bristow. Maybe try and stop by and check it out.

I will come check it out. Turkey season next month
DB


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

already hear them, can not wait myself to call one up.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Saturday at Cane Creek.. We had a great time.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

more pics on canecreek 3d facebook


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wild looking pig


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont know why , but every one likes him.


----------



## Boshoot (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to see we have a new 3D range. I'll try to make it out there next weekend.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for coming out this weekend


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Do you have a schedule? or when is the next shoot?


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

every sat- sun


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

rained so hard that it packed the trails like concrete last night.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

How's range holding up in this weather?


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

hard as a rock


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

bring your boots , the walking trails are hard but the trails to a few of the targets are wet.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

all the trails are dry except for 3 trails to the targets.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

best weather yet!


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

open sat&sun


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Tty


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks everyone for coming to shoot today.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband & I shot yesterday & had a great time. Super friendly, nice setup & very family oriented. Even ponds for kids & those who don't shoot to fish in! Can't wait to go back!!


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for coming out


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

mowed grass today looks good for the weekend if it dont rain tomorrow


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

open easter bring your kids out and hide some eggs.


----------



## alarmguy38 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

rang looks good, come and shoot


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

What kind of targets do you have?
Jame


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

mckenzie and delta


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

see pics @ canecreek 3d on facebook


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

trails are good come and shoot


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Are the targets Mckenzie targets


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

some are but not all.


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

3 d and horse shoes 6-30 -2012 5$ per man winner take all. call 918-441-6672


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

**** shoot in catoosa tonight


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

it"s hot!


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

open 7 days a week


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

lets shoot


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

open 24/7


----------



## canecreek 3d (Mar 5, 2012)

bring your own drinks


----------

